# IN REMEMBRANCE--2021 AD



## Truth Seeker

*It takes time for the absent to assume their true shape in our thoughts. After death they take on a firmer outline and then cease to change.
*
_*-Sidonie Gabrielle Colette*_​


----------



## DemoMonkey

2021 is over already?

Man. I drank WAY too much last night.


----------



## Tonguez

Seaman Dan (Henry Gibson Dan) a Torres Strait Island musician based in Cairns, Australia has died age 91. He had a grandfather from Jamaica and another from Niue, and a grandmother from New Caledonia.


----------



## trappedslider

Adobe Flash is Dead: Here’s What That Means
					

Support for Adobe Flash officially ended on December 31, 2020, effectively killing off the platform. The now-discontinued web plugin will be remembered for its golden era of animated internet memes and the endless security problems that eventually led to its demise.




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

A double loss for the sports world today:









						Basketball Hall of Famer Paul Westphal dies after battle with brain cancer
					

Paul Westphal made four of his five All-Star appearances with the Suns.




					sports.yahoo.com
				












						Broncos legend and football Hall of Famer Floyd Little dies at 78
					

Floyd Little was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in 2010.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ron Dominguez, who helped create Disneyland and was Executive Vice President of Attractions, died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Portuguese singer Carlos do Carmo, called the "Frank Sinatra of fado", died yesterday.  He was 81.


----------



## Tonguez

Gerry Marsden, frontman of Gerry and the Pacemakers, dies aged 78​


----------



## Truth Seeker

In Remembrance....* Tanya Roberts

UPDATED--- Reports of her passing, may not be true.*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alexi Laiho has died.








						Alexi Laiho, front man for Finnish metal band Children of Bodom, dies suddenly at 41 | CNN
					

Alexi Laiho, front man for Finnish metal band Children of Bodom and supergroup Bodom After Midnight, has died, his record label has confirmed. He was 41, his management told CNN.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jarod “Jared” Lee Nandin has died.








						Jared, the Man Behind the Famous South Park Wow Cosplay Has Passed Away Due to Covid
					

His name was Jarod Nandin. Rest in Peace.



					www.ebaumsworld.com


----------



## Tonguez

Barbara Shelley, Hammer Horror actress, dies aged 88
					

The scream queen appeared in such films as Dracula: Prince of Darkness alongside Christopher Lee.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kerry Vincent has passed.








						Kerry Vincent, Food Network Judge and Host, Dies at 75
					

Kerry Vincent, a judge on "Food Network Challenge" and the host of "Save My Bakery", died on Jan. 2 from an illness. She was 75. The Oklahoma State Sugar Art Show, a nonprofit organization that Vincent co-founded, announced her death on their Facebook page. "It is with great sadness that I have...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Truth Seeker said:


> In Remembrance....* Tanya Roberts
> 
> UPDATED--- Reports of her passing, may not be true.*



Saw a similar “retraction.








						Tanya Roberts is still alive despite reports of her death, rep says
					

Tanya Roberts is not dead, according to new statements from her representatives.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## R_J_K75

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Saw a similar “retraction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanya Roberts is still alive despite reports of her death, rep says
> 
> 
> Tanya Roberts is not dead, according to new statements from her representatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



Odd story, strange how her partner thought she was dead.  Probably happens more than people hear.  Scary cause you hear stories of someone going to the hospital for a minor procedure and they end up amputating a leg or removing a kidney.


----------



## billd91

R_J_K75 said:


> Odd story, strange how her partner thought she was dead.  Probably happens more than people hear.  Scary cause you hear stories of someone going to the hospital for a minor procedure and they end up amputating a leg or removing a kidney.



It is a bit odd - but then with most hospitals handling COVID patients and restricting access, miscommunications like this are going to be a lot more common. You don't have the family member's hanging out in or around the patient's rooms and able to see/hear/respond to what's going on.

The issue of wrong surgeries and other procedures is one of the reasons ORs have checklist-based procedures they follow just like airline cockpits. They'll actually hold timeout discussions as they proceed through surgical prep with the team to step back and verify that they're all on the same page as far as what procedure they're doing, what laterality is involved (if any), and verify they have the right patient. 
It's a real eye opener when you realize that most of these safety measures are *reactive* and have become implemented as best practices because screw-ups have happened.


----------



## R_J_K75

billd91 said:


> It's a real eye opener when you realize that most of these safety measures are *reactive* and have become implemented as best practices because screw-ups have happened.



Thats why its called "practicing" medicine.


----------



## R_J_K75

John Muckler Buffalo Sabres Head Coach/GM.









						Muckler, coach who won 5 Cups with Oilers, dies
					

John Muckler, who coached four NHL teams and won five Stanley Cup championships with the Edmonton Oilers, has died. He was 86.




					www.espn.com


----------



## trappedslider

Tanya Roberts has died after early, inaccurate death announcement
					

Tanya Roberts — the Bond girl and "That ‘70s Show" actress who was mistakenly reported dead on Sunday — has in fact died.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## R_J_K75

trappedslider said:


> Tanya Roberts has died after early, inaccurate death announcement
> 
> 
> Tanya Roberts — the Bond girl and "That ‘70s Show" actress who was mistakenly reported dead on Sunday — has in fact died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



She really dead this time?


----------



## trappedslider

R_J_K75 said:


> She really dead this time?



looks like it, i mean AFAIK no one has poked the body to be sure.......


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Misty Morgan, who was in a country music duo with her husband Jack Blanchard, died January 1 of cancer.  She was 75.

Jack Blanchard and Misty Morgan were probably best known for the song "Tennessee Bird Walk".


----------



## Eyes of Nine

R_J_K75 said:


> Thats why its called "practicing" medicine.



It's always sobering to remember that 50% of doctors (roughly) were in the bottom half of their class.


----------



## R_J_K75

Eyes of Nine said:


> It's always sobering to remember that 50% of doctors (roughly) were in the bottom half of their class.



I was once told that meteorologists only have to be right 20% of the time.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eric Jerome Dickey, who wrote best selling novels about contemporary black life, died Sunday of cancer.  He was 59.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Eric Jerome Dickey, who wrote best selling novels about contemporary black life, died Sunday of cancer.  He was 59.



Oh wow, the first person on here that I have actually met in person. He came and did a signing at my comic shop when he was writing Black Panther back in the early 2000s. Bummer, he was a cool guy.


----------



## freyar

Martinus Veltman, who won a share of the 1999 Nobel Prize in Physics, passed away on Mon Jan 4 (I'd seen news about this earlier, but not confirmation). His work laid the mathematical and theoretical groundwork for our understanding of subatomic forces.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Whitmore, part of the first team to reach the summit of El Capitan, died New Year's Day of coronavirus.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

French chef and restaurateur Albert Roux died Monday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marion Ramsey, best known for playing Hooks in the Police Academy movies, died today.  She was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tommy Lasorda, manager for the Dodgers, died yesterday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Steve Lightle, best known for his work on Legion of Super-Heroes, died today of cardiac arrest.  He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning journalist Neil Sheehan, who obtained the Pentagon Papers, died yesterday from Parkinson's disease.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Dearon "Deezer D" Thompson, who also appeared on _ER,_ died yesterday, apparently of a heart condition.  He was 55.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dave Creek, the lead character designer for _Bob's Burgers_, died yesterday from complications of a skydiving accident last weekend.  He was 42.


----------



## R_J_K75

@GrayLinnorm, wow you really got your finger on the pulse, or should I say the non-pulse.  That's 8 in a row.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Michael Apted, who directed _Coal Miner's Daughter_ and the 7 Up series, died yesterday.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ed Bruce, who wrote "Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up to Be Cowboys", died today.  He was 81.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Comic book artist Steve Lightle, best known for his work on Legion of Super-Heroes, died today of cardiac arrest.  He was 61.



Due to complications from CV19. Technically, most of us will die of our hearts stopping...









						Steve Lightle, DC Comics' Legion Of Super-Heroes Artist, Dies At 61
					

With sadness ComicBook.com must report that celebrated comic book artist Steve Lightle has passed [...]




					comicbook.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Olle Sahlin, one of the editors at the (long gone) Swedish rpg-company Äventyrsspel (part of Target Games AB, and the first rpg-company in Sweden), and also a translator of genre-fiction (among them Terry Pratchett and Stephen Donaldsson. Also some of the translation for Swedish version of Call of Cthulhu) has passed away at age 65 due to many years of illness. He was an avid Tolkien-fan and fan of model railways.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Apted has died.








						Michael Apted, 'Seven Up!' director and three-time DGA president, dies at 79
					

Michael Apted, the British director who made the acclaimed "Up" TV documentary series and films including "Coal Miner's Daughter," died Thursday.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## R_J_K75

Marsha Zazula has died









						MEGAFORCE RECORDS Co-Founder MARSHA ZAZULA Dies At 68
					

Marsha Zazula, who co-founded Megaforce Records in 1983 with her husband Jon (a.k.a. Jonny Z),died earlier today (January 10) at the age of 68. Marsha and Jonny's daughter Rikki Zazula confirmed her mother's passing, writing in a Facebook post: "RIP Mom April 21, 1952 -January 10, 2021 Your...




					blabbermouth.net


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soap opera star John Reilly died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Patricia Loud, the matriarch of _An American Family,_ died today.  She was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Creek has died,








						‘Bob’s Burgers’ character designer Dave Creek dies after skydiving accident
					

Dave Creek, the lead character designer on the animated series “Bob’s Burgers,” died Thursday following complications from a skydiving accident. He was 42.




					www.google.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nancy Bush Ellis, the sister of George Bush, died yesterday from coronavirus.  She was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Theater producer Martin Markinson, who brought _Torch Song Trilogy _to Broadway, died last Thursday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sheldon Adelson has passed.








						Sheldon Adelson, Conservative Donor And Casino Titan, Dies At 87
					

Adelson built a casino empire that stretched from Las Vegas to Singapore. His huge donations to conservative causes in the U.S. and Israel helped shape politics in both countries.




					www.npr.org


----------



## billd91

Erroneously reported dead almost exactly a year ago, Julie Strain is now confirmed by family to have died. She had been suffering from dementia in recent years despite her age, possibly as a legacy of a significant brain injury when much younger.









						'Heavy Metal Magazine' Model Julie Strain Dead at 58 - The Pit
					

Julie Strain, the actress, model, and 1993 Penthouse Pet of the Year famous for her pin-up work in Heavy Metal Magazine, died last night. No cause of death has been revealed. Confusion surrounding Strain’s death has [...]




					www.wearethepit.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ben Jordan has died.








						Kentucky baseball, basketball player Ben Jordan dies at 22 years old
					

John Calipari said "our hearts our broken" upon the news of Jordan's death.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jessica Campbell has died.








						Jessica Campbell Dies: ‘Election’ Actress Was 38; Costar Reese Witherspoon “Heartbroken”
					

Jessica Campbell, the former actress who appeared in Freaks and Geeks, The Safety of Objects and, in her best known role as a vengeful student body candidate in the hit 1999 comedy Election, died unexpectedly Dec. 29 at the home of a relative in Portland, Oregon. She was 38. Her death was...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Football player Tim Lester died yesterday of coronavirus.  He was 52.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bassist Tim Bogert, who performed with Jeff Beck and Vanilla Fudge, died today of cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Siegfried Fischbacher of Siegfried and Roy died yesterday of pancreatic cancer.  He was 81.


----------



## trappedslider

Joanne Rogers, pianist and the wife of the late Fred Rogers, has died at 92


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sylvain Sylvain has died.









						New York Dolls Guitarist Sylvain Sylvain Dead at 69
					

Sylvain had been battling cancer since 2019




					pitchfork.com


----------



## billd91

Phil Spector, famed music producer and murderer, has died.








						Phil Spector
					

Revolutionary producer behind some of pop music’s most enduring songs dies from natural causes while serving prison sentence




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul "The Polar Bear" Varelans, an early UFC mixed martial arts fighter, died yesterday of coronavirus.  He was 51.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame football player Jon Arnett died last Saturday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedy writer and showrunner David Richardson (_The Simpsons, Two and a Half Men_) died today of heart failure.  He was 65.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dante Barksdale has been killed.








						Dante Barksdale, who worked for more than a decade to keep Baltimore's streets safe from gun violence, is shot and killed
					

Barksdale, 46, was discovered with a gunshot wound to his head on Sunday morning near Douglass Homes, a public housing development in southeast Baltimore, according to Baltimore police. The circumstances around his death are still unclear.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame baseball player Don Sutton died yesterday.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Jimmie Rodgers ("Honeycomb") died Monday.  He was 87.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Mira Furlan, who stared as ambassador Delenn in Babylon 5 has passed away.









						Babylon 5 Star and Lost Actress Mira Furlan Passes Away
					

Mira Furlan, the actress who played Delenn on Babylon 5 and Danielle Rousseau on Lost, has passed away at the age of 65.




					www.superherohype.com


----------



## Stefano Rinaldelli

Cesare Maestri, AGE 91, Alpinist called "The Spider of Dolomites". Famous for the Cerro Torre issue. 19 Gen.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Charles Saunders, author of the sword and soul series _Imaro_, passed in May 2020 (maybe should have gone in that thread?) at 73 of unknown causes. 





__





						A literary trailblazer's solitary death: Charles Saunders, 73
					

This past Saturday, about a dozen people from across the United States and Canada held a Zoom memorial for a man whose remains have been lying in an u



					artdaily.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hank Aaron, who held the record for the most home runs, died today.  He was 86.


----------



## Marc_C

Eyes of Nine said:


> Charles Saunders, author of the sword and soul series _Imaro_, passed in May 2020 (maybe should have gone in that thread?) at 73 of unknown causes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A literary trailblazer's solitary death: Charles Saunders, 73
> 
> 
> This past Saturday, about a dozen people from across the United States and Canada held a Zoom memorial for a man whose remains have been lying in an u
> 
> 
> 
> artdaily.com



RIP. I read the first Imaro book and liked it.


----------



## embee

DemoMonkey said:


> 2021 is over already?
> 
> Man. I drank WAY too much last night.



If you're sober enough to type this morning, then you couldn't have had THAT much.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Broadway choreographer and producer Bob Avian died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Gregory Sierra, of Barney Miller and Sanford & Son, died at 83 from cancer:









						Gregory Sierra Dies: ‘Sanford And Son’ And ‘Barney Miller’ Star Was 83
					

Gregory Sierra, who was a key part of two major 1970s sitcoms as Julio Fuentes on Sanford and Son and Sgt. Miguel “Chano” Amenguale on Barney Miller, has died. He was 83. Sierra died Jan. 4 in Laguna Woods, California, from cancer, according to a family spokesman. His death just became public...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Mira Furlan, of Babylon 5 and Lost, died at 65:









						Mira Furlan, ‘Babylon 5’ and ‘Lost’ Actress, Dies at 65
					

Mira Furlan, best known for her roles as Delenn on “Babylon 5” and Danielle Rousseau on “Lost,” died on Wednesday. She was 65. Her Twitter account announced the news on Thursday, and “Babylon 5” creator J. Michael Straczynski posted a tribute to the actress later that night...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dioltach

Larry King has died at 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Jones has died.








						Tony Jones, 2-time Super Bowl champion with Broncos, dies at 54
					

Jones protected John Elway's blind side in the quarterback's final season.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Screenwriter Walter Bernstein, who was nominated for an Oscar for _The Front _(based on his own experiences with the blacklist), died yesterday. He was 101.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy winning composer and musician Perry Botkin Jr., best known for co-writing "Nadia's Theme", died Monday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soul singer James Purify ("I'm Your Puppet) died last Friday of coronavirus.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Song Yoo Jung has died.








						Korean Actress Song Yoo-Jung Dead at 26
					

The Make a Wish star was also a model and advocate for people with disabilities




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Bruce Kirby died Sunday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cloris Leachman (_The Mary Tyler Moore Show, Young Frankenstein, Raising Hope_) died yesterday.  She was 94.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance--Resident Evil Village Actor, Jeanette Maus, Has Passed Away*


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance--Cicely Tyson, Pioneering Hollywood Icon, Dies at 96*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Marie Harmon, who appeared in westerns in the 1940s, died Monday.  She was 97.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former Wichita Wings soccer player Chico Borja died Monday.  He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gunnel Lindblom, who appeared in films by Ingmar Bergman, died January 24.  She was 89.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance--Star Trek Archivist Richard Arnold Dies at 66*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Musician and producer Sophie fell to her death.  She was 34.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hall of Fame basketball coach John Chaney died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hilton Valentine, guitarist for the Animals, died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer and LGBT activist Carmen Vasquez died Wednesday from coronavirus.  She was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Allan Burns, co-creator of _The Munsters_ and _The Mary Tyler Moore Show,_ died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## Ryujin

Toronto clothing magnate and philanthropist, Saul Korman, died on Sunday. He was 86 years old.









						Toronto menswear fashion icon, known as the Duke of the Danforth, Saul Korman dies at 86
					

His death was announced on Sunday night, on his Facebook page. No cause was given.




					www.thestar.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

_In Living Color _alumnus Marc Wilmore died January 30 from coronavirus.  He was 57.


----------



## Ryujin

Several news outlets are reporting the death of Dustin Diamond ("Screech" from "Saved by the Bell"), of cancer.









						Dustin Diamond, 'Saved by the Bell' actor, dies at 44
					

Saved By The Bell




					torontosun.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Hal Holbrook died January 23.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jamie Tarses, the first woman to head a network entertainment division, died yesterday from complications of a stroke.  She was 56.

Before Tarses became the president of ABC Entertainment, she helped develop hits for NBC, including _Friends _and _Frasier._


----------



## trappedslider

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actor Hal Holbrook died January 23.  He was 95.



Not deep throat


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance--Captain Sir Tom Moore—Who Raised $45 Million For Frontline Workers—Dies At 100*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Private investigator Jack Palladino died yesterday from a traumatic brain injury.  He was 76.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Jamie Tarses, the first woman to head a network entertainment division, died yesterday from complications of a stroke.  She was 56.
> 
> Before Tarses became the president of ABC Entertainment, she helped develop hits for NBC, including _Friends _and _Frasier._



Oh naughty word. I KNEW her. I went to college with her. I briefly dated her friend. I was also briefly buddies with her younger brother and went (once) to their family summer home on Martha's Vineyard. Crap, that sucks.


----------



## Hatmatter

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actor Hal Holbrook died January 23.  He was 95.



Thank you for the notification. His Mark Twain performances were legendary.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*In Remembrance--Danny Ray, well known showman, and cape-man for James Brown, dead at 85*


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jim Weatherly, who wrote "Midnight Train to Georgia", died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Football player and actor Mike Henry (he played Tarzan in the 1960s) died January 8.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Christopher Plummer died today.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Haya Harareet, who was Charlton Heston's love interest in _Ben-Hur, _died Wednesday.  She was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dianne Durham, the first black U.S. women's gymnastics champion, died Thursday.  She was 52.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Football player Josh Evans died Thursday of kidney cancer.  He was 48.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Heavyweight champion boxer Leon Spinks died yesterday of prostate cancer.  He was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Film editor Robert C. Jones, who won an Oscar for writing_ Coming Home, _died February 1.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Shultz, Reagan's longtime Secretary of State, died yesterday.  He was 100.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Jean-Claude Carriere, who wrote the screenplays for _The Unbearable Lightness of Being, Belle de Jour, _and _The Tin Drum, _among others, died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mary Wilson of the Supremes died suddenly yesterday.  She was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marty Schottenheimer has died.








						Marty Schottenheimer, one of eight coaches with 200 NFL wins, dies after long battle with Alzheimer's disease
					

Marty Schottenheimer had a football career that spanned more than four decades.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Labor leader Karen Lewis died Sunday of glioblastoma.  She was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Larry Flynt, founder of _Hustler_ magazine and free speech advocate, died today of heart failure.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz musician Chick Corea died Tuesday.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

S. Prestley Blake, who co-founded Friendly's, died yesterday.  He was 106.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

It is a very sad note to have to say Rowena Morrill passed away yesterday. She made so much great fantasy art.









						Rowena Morrill (1944-2021)
					

Artist Rowena Morrill, 76, died February 11, 2021 following years of poor health. Morrill was one of the most prominent artists in the field, with an active career that spanned decades. Some of her…




					locusmag.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brayden Smith has died.








						Jeopardy! Champion Brayden Smith Dead at 24
					

Brayden Smith, the Las Vegas native who was a five-day champion on Jeopardy!, passed away this week at 24.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Christian singer Carman died yesterday from complications of hernia surgery.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Christopher Pennock, who appeared in _Dark Shadows _and _General Hospital,_ died February 12.  He was 76.


----------



## billd91

Rush Limbaugh has died.








						Rush Limbaugh, influential rightwing talk radio host, dies aged 70
					

Host won millions of devoted fans with bigoted riffs and personal attacks, and altered the landscape of US media and politics




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Eltab

billd91 said:


> Rush Limbaugh has died.



"Well done, thou good and faithful servant."

Largest radio audience week-after-week
32 year long national broadcast run (plus prior local / regional shows)
Presidential Medal of Freedom


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

billd91 said:


> Rush Limbaugh has died.




I will not say my true feelings about that or this thread could get locked for politics.   lol


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wise choice, and one I’ll be emulating.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Wise choice, and one I’ll be emulating.



Ditto


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Prince Markie Dee of the Fat Boys died today of heart failure.  He was 52.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Prince Markie Dee of the Fat Boys died today of heart failure.  He was 52.



Oh bummer. This sent me down a 80's hip-hop rabbit hole. Something very innocent and sweet about the Fat Boys music.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Arturo Di Modica, who created the Charging Bull sculpture on Wall Street, died yesterday.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dune buggy designer Bruce Meyers died yesterday.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Poet Lawrence Ferlinghetti died yesterday.  He was 101.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Burke of the Five Stairsteps died last Friday from pneumonia.  He was 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Fred Segal died Thursday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Vernon Jordan, a civil rights leader and advisor to Bill Clinton, died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chris Barber, one of the "3 Bs" of British jazz, died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bunny Wailer of Bob Marley and the Wailers died today.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jahmil French of _Degrassi: The Next Generation _died Monday.  He was 29.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Geoffrey Scott, who appeared in _Dark Shadows _and _Dynasty, _died February 23 of Parkinson's disease.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestling promoter Jim Crockett Jr. died yesterday.  He was 72.


----------



## Ryujin

Walter Gretzky, father of "The Great One", dead at 82.



			https://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/nhl/walter-gretzky-obituary-1.5937764?fbclid=IwAR1V_xh7-Gkm_xzffh1H47rCaMB-eIFjjz2OfsgFiaGIaJ-GPz-IntMlSeY


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Bass, a pioneer of underwater archaeology, died March 2.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tony Hendra, who edited _National Lampoon _and _Spy_ and played the manager in _This Is Spinal Tap, _died yesterday of Lou Gehrig's disease.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hockey player Mark Pavelich, part of the "Miracle on Ice", died yesterday.  He was 63.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Michael Stanley died yesterday of lung cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carla Wallenda, the last surviving child of the founder of the high-wire act The Flying Wallendas, died yesterday.  She was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Lupo, who co-created such works as _The A-Team, Hunter, _and _Wiseguy, _died February.  He was 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Leon Gast, who produced the Oscar-winning documentary _When We Were Kings _about Muhammad Ali, died today.  He was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rheal Cormier has died.








						MLB lefty Cormier, pitched in 1988, '08 Olympics, dies at 53
					

Rheal Cormier, the durable left-hander who spent 16 seasons in the majors and remarkably pitched in the Olympics before and after his time in the big leagues, died Monday.  The Philadelphia Phillies said Cormier died of cancer at his home in New Brunswick, Canada.  Cormier owned a neat nook in...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Thorne, artist and writer on the Red Sonja comic strip, died Sunday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Norton Juster, who wrote _The Phantom Tollbooth_, died yesterday.  He was 91.


----------



## Rune

GrayLinnorm said:


> Norton Juster, who wrote _The Phantom Tollbooth_, died yesterday.  He was 91.



Loved that book and movie as a kid! That faceless man was great inspiration for future creepy D&D villains – although I’m only now remembering it.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peabody winning journalist Roger Mudd died today.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lou Ottens, who invented the cassette and helped develop the compact disc, died March 6.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hamed Bakayoko has died.​








						Ivory Coast Prime Minister Hamed Bakayoko dies in Germany at 56
					

Ivory Coast Prime Minister Hamed Bakayoko, who was seen as a possible successor to President Alassane Ouattara, has died in Freiburg in southwestern Germany, two days after his 56th birthday, the government said on Wednesday.  A former media executive who turned to politics, Bakayoko acted as a...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cliff Simon has passed.









						Stargate Actor Cliff Simon Has Passed Away At Age 58 » GateWorld
					

Our dear friend Cliff Simon, the actor behind the fan-favorite villain "Baal," was killed in an accident this week, according to his family.




					www.gateworld.net


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Boxer Marvelous Marvin Hagler died today.  He was 66.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yaphet Kotto has died.








						Yaphet Kotto, Bond Villain and ‘Alien’ Star, Dies at 81
					

Yaphet Kotto, an actor known for his performances in “Alien,” the James Bond film “Live and Let Die” and the television series “Homicide: Life on the Street,” has died, his agent Ryan Goldhar confirmed to Variety. He was 81. Kotto’s wife, Tessie Sinahon, first posted about Kotto’s death on...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Actor Henry Darrow has died at 87.








						Henry Darrow Dies: ‘The High Chaparral’, Emmy-Winning ‘Santa Barbara’ Actor Was 87
					

Henry Darrow, a prolific TV actor from the 1950s through the early 2000s who found his breakthrough success as Manolito Montoya, son of a wealthy Mexican ranch owner on NBC’s hit 1967-71 West…




					deadline.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ronal DeFeo has died.








						'Amityville Horror' killer dies in prison at 69
					

Ronald DeFeo slaughtered his parents and four siblings at their home on suburban Long Island in a crime that later inspired a book and movies.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Conductor James Levine died March 9.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sabine Schmitz has died.








						Sabine Schmitz, Racing Driver and TV Personality, Dies at 51 (Published 2021)
					

She was the only woman to win the epic 24-hour race at the storied Nürburgring track in Germany. She became a spirited participant on the BBC show “Top Gear.”




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Magafuli has died.








						Tanzania's President John Magufuli dead at 61
					

Tanzania's President John Magufuli, one of Africa's most prominent coronavirus sceptics, has died aged 61, Vice President Samia Suluhu Hassan said on Wednesday after a more than two-week absence from public life that led to speculation about his health.  She said he died from the heart disease...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Jackson, a jazz bassist who played with Herbie Hancock, died Thursday.  He was 73.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gary Leib, a cartoonist (he co-wrote the _Idiotland_ comic book) and a member of the new wave group Rubber Rodeo, died March 19.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Basketball player Elgin Baylor died today.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Taylor Dee has died.








						Texas country singer Taylor Dee, 33, dies after car crash
					

Dee's longtime agent confirmed to TODAY that the 33-year-old mother of two had died in the crash.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Segal died today from complications of bypass surgery.  He was 87.

Segal had been on _The Goldbergs _when he died.  He was also a regular on _Just Shoot Me_ and was nominated for an Oscar for _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?_


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Houston Tumlin has died.








						Houston Tumlin, ‘Talladega Nights’ Child Actor, Dies at 28
					

Houston Tumlin, known for his role in “Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby” as a young actor, has died. He was 28. In his only role as an actor, Tumlin played Walker Bobby, the 10-year-old son of Will Ferrell’s main character Ricky Bobby. Tumlin was part of a star-studded cast that...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Richards

Actress Jessica Walter died Wednesday at 80 years old.  

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Gilliland has died.








						Richard Gilliland, Designing Women and 24 actor, dies at 71
					

The veteran character actor was married to his Designing Women costar Jean Smart.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Retreater

The hockey world lost Bobby Plager yesterday.








						Blues hockey legend Plager killed in crash on Highway 40 in St. Louis
					

Two-vehicle wreck occurred Wednesday afternoon near the Central West End.




					www.stltoday.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oscar Frayer has died.








						Grand Canyon's Oscar Frayer dies in car accident 3 days after playing in March Madness
					

Frayer was playing against Iowa in March Madness on Saturday.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Larry McMurtry died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Children's author Beverly Cleary died yesterday.  She was 104.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Craig "muMs" Grant, who appeared in _Oz_ and was a frequent collaborator with Spike Lee, died Wednesday.  He was 52.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Children's author Beverly Cleary died yesterday.  She was 104.



104! Wow. I did love her books as a kid myself. Especially Ralph S Mouse books. Maybe in tribute someday I'll create a Mouse on the Motorcycle MouseGuard hack...


----------



## GrayLinnorm

G. Gordon Liddy, the person convicted the longest for Watergate, died today.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cleve Hall, an acclaimed makeup artist who worked on such films as _Troll, Ghoulies, _and _Re-Animator, _died Wednesday of congestive heart failure.  He was 61.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

April the giraffe was euthanized today.  She was 20.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gloria Henry, who played the mother of the title character on the _Dennis the Menace _TV series, died last Saturday.  She was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Morris "B.B." Dickerson, the bassist for War, died last Friday.  He was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Jacobs, a writer for Mad magazine, died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Ritter (_Friday Night Dinner, Chernobyl, Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince_) died yesterday of a brain tumor.  He was 54


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Florida representative and civil rights activist Alcee Hastings died today.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mark Elliott, who did voiceovers for promos, died last Saturday.  He was 81.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Midwin Charles has died.








						Midwin Charles, CNN and MSNBC Legal Analyst, Dies at 47
					

Midwin Charles, a prominent defense attorney best known as a legal analyst for CNN and MSNBC, died Tuesday, her family announced. She was 47; no cause of death has been disclosed. “It is with a profoundly heavy heart and the deepest sadness that we announce the untimely passing of our beloved...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Walter Olkewicz, who was in _Twin Peaks, Grace Under Fire, Wizards and Warriors, _and _The Client,_ died yesterday.  He was 72.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Quindon Tarver has died.









						Quindon Tarver, Child Singer Who Appeared in Baz Luhrmann's Romeo + Juliet , Killed at Age 38
					

Quindon died in a car crash last week in Dallas, Texas, his uncle, Kevin Tarver, told the Dallas Morning News




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ulfgeir

Prince Philip, duke of Edinburgh, has died at age 99.

BBC


----------



## GrayLinnorm

James Hampton (_Teen Wolf. The Longest Yard_) died Wednesday.  He was 84.


----------



## trappedslider

Ulfgeir said:


> Prince Philip, duke of Edinburgh, has died at age 99.
> 
> BBC



He was a cool old guy and he will be missed.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Anne Beatts, a writer for _Saturday Night Live_ who also created _Square Pegs, _died April 7.  She was 74.


----------



## embee

trappedslider said:


> He was a cool old guy and he will be missed.



My deepest condolences to the Queen on the death of her husband, friend, and cousin.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper DMX died today, five days after suffering a heart attack.  He was 50.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Ulfgeir said:


> Prince Philip, duke of Edinburgh, has died at age 99.
> 
> BBC




He and Elizabeth were married for so many years, that I fear she will not outlive him by much. Too many times, when a couple has been together for 50-60 years, or more, they go very closely together.


----------



## trappedslider

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> He and Elizabeth were married for so many years, that I fear she will not outlive him by much. Too many times, when a couple has been together for 50-60 years, or more, they go very closely together.



BBC apparently has been spending too much time covering it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  which after how much coverage a president gets here, i can understand.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> He and Elizabeth were married for so many years, that I fear she will not outlive him by much. Too many times, when a couple has been together for 50-60 years, or more, they go very closely together.



Married in 1947.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Steve Jackson Games webmaster (perhaps one of the OG social media managers) Robert Hood "Rev. Bob" has passed.









						Robert Hood – “Rev. Bob” – Has Died
					

Editor, writer, webmaster and File 770 commenter Rev. Bob died April 7 at the age of 50. His mother made the announcement on Facebook:   Many of you know him as Bob or Rev. Bob. He died peacefully …



					file770.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ramsey Clark, LBJ's attorney general, died last Friday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joseph Siravo, who played Tony Soprano's father in _The Sopranos, _died yesterday after a long battle with cancer.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former child star Lee Aaker, who played Rusty on _The Adventures of Rin Tin Tin, _died April 1 of a stroke.  He was 77.


----------



## Richards

Bernie Madoff just died in prison while serving a 150-year sentence for fleecing more than $65 billion dollars from his victims using the Ponzi scheme method.  He was 82 years old and is said to have died of renal failure.

Johnathan


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rusty Young, co-founder and longtime frontman for Poco, and the only constant member in its 50+ year history, died yesterday of a heart attack.  He was 75.


----------



## billd91

Helen McCrory, who played Narcissa Malfoy in the Harry Potter movies, has lost her fight with cancer.









						Helen McCrory, star of Peaky Blinders and Harry Potter, dies aged 52
					

Actor was also known for her roles in the films The Queen and The Special Relationship




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Felix Silla, who played Cousin Itt on _The Addams Family _TV series, died today.  He was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Black Rob died today of kidney failure.  He was 51.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joye Hummel Murchison has died.









						Joye Hummel, First Woman to Write Wonder Woman, Dies at 97
					

Joye Hummel Murchison Kelly was the first woman to write scripts for the Wonder Woman comic-book franchise, but hardly anyone was aware of that for almost 70 years. Then Jill Lepore tracked her down while writing her 2014 book, “The Secret History of Wonder Woman,” and suddenly Hummel was a...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Richards

Former US Vice President Walter Mondale died at age 93.  No cause of death was given.

Johnathan


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Robin Wood, artist, died on April 19.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Jim Steinman died yesterday; he was 73.  Among his compositions were Meat Loaf's _Bat Out of Hell_ albums and "Total Eclipse of the Heart".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Les McKeown has passed.








						Les McKeown, frontman of 70s teen sensation Bay City Rollers, dies aged 65 | CNN
					

Scottish singer Les McKeown, who achieved global superstardom in the 1970s as the lead vocalist of tartan-garbed pop titans the Bay City Rollers, has died, his family confirmed Thursday. He was 65.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Mitchell has died.








						Mike Mitchell, The Kingsmen co-founder and Louie Louie guitarist, dies aged 77
					

Mitchell, who was the brains behind Louie Louie's blistering guitar solo, remained with the band from its inception and had a live performing career that spanned over six decades




					www.guitarworld.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Shock G (aka Humpty Hump) has died.








						Digital Underground rapper Shock G, aka Humpty Hump, dead at 57
					

In addition to becoming an MTV superstar with "The Humpty Dance," the rapper and producer helped launch 2Pac's career.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Geno Hayes has died.









						Former NFL linebacker Geno Hayes dies of liver disease at 33
					

Geno Hayes was diagnosed with chronic liver disease two years ago and entered hospice care at his mother's home last week.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Marc_C

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Robin Wood, artist



A sad day. She created some iconic covers. My favourite:


----------



## Ulfgeir

Marc_C said:


> A sad day. She created some iconic covers. My favourite:



That is a pretty cover.


----------



## billd91

The Apollo 11 astronaut everyone forgets about because he didn't walk on the moon, Michael Collins, has passed away.








						Michael Collins, Apollo 11 astronaut, dies aged 90
					

Collins, known as the ‘forgotten astronaut’, kept command module flying while Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin walked on the moon




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pete Lammons, Jr. has died.








						Former NFL player and Super Bowl champion drowns at pro fishing tournament in Texas
					

A former NFL player who won a Super Bowl with Joe Namath drowned at a fishing tournament in Texas.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Original Mouseketeer Johnny Crawford, who also appeared in _The Rifleman, Village of the Giants,  _and _The Space Children, _died Thursday.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar winning actress Olympia Dukakis died today.  She was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eric McClure has died.









						Former NASCAR driver Eric McClure dies at 42
					

McClure made 288 Xfinity Series starts from 2003-16.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Race car driver Bobby Unser died yesterday; he was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Billie Hayes, best known for playing Witchiepoo in _H.R. Pufnstuf, _died April 29.  She was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ray Reyes has died.








						Ray Reyes, former member of boy band Menudo, dies at 51
					

Ray Reyes, former member of boy band Menudo during its heyday, died on April 30. He was 51. Telemundo reports the cause of death was a massive heart attack.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nick Kamen has died.








						Nick Kamen, singer and iconic '80s Levi's commercial model, dies at 59: Reports
					

The Essex-born star was best known as the stripped-down model in an iconic 1985 Levi's ad.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Lloyd Price, best known for "Stagger Lee", died today.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Tawny Kitaen died yesterday; she was 59.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Van Doreen has died.








						Paul Van Doren, co-founder of Vans shoes, dead at 90
					

Vans went global after Sean Penn wore them in "Fast Times at Ridgemont High."




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bo, the Obamas' dog, died today of cancer.  He was 12.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Colt Brennan has died.








						Colt Brennan, Former NFL QB, Dead at 37
					

Colt Brennan, a former University of Hawaii quarterback, has passed away at the age of 37. Details surrounding his death haven't immediately been disclosed.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

St. Elsewhere star Norman Lloyd died yesterday; he was 106.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Damon Weaver has passed.








						Kid Reporter Damon Weaver Who Interviewed Obama Is Dead At 23
					

A "lot of people looked up to" the young reporter, and he inspired an interest in journalism in others, said his sister.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charles Grodin died today of cancer.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rennie Stennett has passed.








						Rennie Stennett, leadoff hitter of MLB's first all-Black and Latino starting lineup, dies at 72
					

The Pirates star left his mark.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gwen Inglis has been killed.








						National cycling champion dies after being hit by car while training at home in Colorado
					

Gwen Inglis is remembered as a "magical spirit in this elitist and ego-dominated sport."




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Mooney has died.








						The Man Known As The 'Godfather Of Modern Black Comedy' Has Died
					

Paul Mooney spent decades behind the scenes writing for such shows as Saturday Night Live, In Living Color and, along with his friend Richard Pryor, Sanford and Son starring Redd Foxx. He was 79.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mario Pavone has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lee Evans has died.








						Olympic gold medalist and human rights activist Lee Evans dies at 74
					

Evans was a key member of the Olympic Project for Human Rights.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kentaro Miura has passed.








						Kentaro Miura, 'Berserk' manga creator, dies aged 54
					

Kentaro Miura, creator of the famous manga comic series "Berserk," has died at the age of 54, his publisher said Thursday.




					www.google.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ally Sidloski has died.








						University of Cincinnati Soccer Star Ally Sidloski Dead at 21 After Tragic Drowning Accident
					

University of Cincinnati soccer player Ally Sidloski died at the age of 21 on May 22. The ODNR told E! News the student athlete drowned at East Fork State Park in Clermont County, Ohio.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark York has died.








						Mark York, Billy Merchant on ‘The Office,’ Dies at 55
					

Mark York, an actor best known for appearing on four episodes of “The Office,” has died at the age of 55, according to an online obituary. According to the obituary, which was published last week, York died on May 19 at Miami Valley Hospital in Dayton, Ohio, after “a brief and unexpected...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Samuel E. Wright, the voice of Sebastian in _The Little Mermaid_, died today.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Green Hall, a makeup artist for Buffy and Angel, died yesterday.  He was 47.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anna Halprin has died.








						Choreographer Anna Halprin, Who Redefined Dance As A Tool For Healing, Dies At 100
					

The groundbreaking California-based dancer and choreographer made high art, but also created works that were solidly for the community. She died at age 100.




					www.npr.org


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Children's writer Eric Carle, who wrote _The Very Hungry Caterpillar _among other works, died May 23.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kevin Clark has died.








						School of Rock 's Kevin Clark Dead at 32 After Cycling Accident
					

Former child star and drummer Kevin Clark, who starred opposite Jack Black in School of Rock, died Wednesday, May 26 after being hit by a car in Chicago.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Davis has died.








						John Davis, Real Milli Vanilli Singer, Dies of COVID-19 at 66
					

John Davis, one of the real voices behind infamous music group Milli Vanilli, has died of coronavirus. He was 66. “My dad passed away this evening through the coronavirus,” Davis’ daughter Jasmin posted to Facebook on May 24. “He made a lot of people happy with his laughter and smile, his happy...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gavin MacLeod, who costarred in _The Mary Tyler Moore Show_ and _The Love Boat, _died today.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer B.J. Thomas ("Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head", the original version of "Hooked On a Feeling") died today of lung cancer.  He was 78.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mark Eaton has died.








						Jazz great Mark Eaton dies at 64
					

Mark Eaton is one of the few former players to have his number retired by the Jazz.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joe Lara, star of _Tarzan: The Epic Adventures, _and his wife Gwen, a dietician, were killed in a plane crash yesterday.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Arlene Golonka, best known for her roles on _The Andy Griffith Show _and _Mayberry R.F.D., _died Monday.  She was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Hogan, who appeared in over 100 TV series in 60 years, including _Peyton Place _and _The Wire, _died May 27.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

F. Lee Bailey, part of O.J. Simpson's "Dream Team", died today.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clarence Williams III, who played Linc on _The Mod Squad, _died last Friday of colon cancer.  He was 81.


----------



## Tonguez

Richard Nunns QSM was an acclaimed performer and researcher of traditional Maori Musical instruments, he worked with a number of musicians and contributed to the soundtracks of Lord of the Rings and Whale Rider. He died age 76








						Richard Nunns - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Fassel has died.








						Jim Fassel, longtime NFL coach, dies at 71
					

Jim Fassel, an Anaheim High grad, was the league's coach of the year in 1997




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ernie Lively has died.








						Ernie Lively, Blake Lively's Father and Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants Actor, Dead at 74
					

Ernie's five kids — Jason, Eric, Blake, Lori and Robyn — followed in his acting footsteps




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film actress Dakota (or Kota) Skye was found dead Wednesday.  She was 27.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ned Beatty has died.








						Actor Ned Beatty of 'Deliverance' and 'Superman' dies at 83
					

Ned Beatty, star of film and stage, has died at the age of 83. "Ned passed away from natural causes Sunday morning, surrounded by his family and loved ones," Shelter Entertainment Group Talent Manager Deborah Miller told CNN in an email.




					www.google.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lisa Banes has been killed.








						'Gone Girl' actress Lisa Banes dead at 65 after hit-and-run: 'A tremendous loss'
					

Banes, who appeared in the films "Gone Girl" and "Cocktail," has died 10 days after being the victim of a hit-and-run in NYC. She was 65.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor John Gabriel (_Ryan's Hope_) died last Friday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kody Scott has died.








						'Monster' Kody Scott, former L.A. gang member who became a bestselling author, found dead at 57
					

Former Eight Tray Gangster Crip member's memoir brought attention to the sobering truth of gang life in South L.A.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Frank Bonner, who played Herb on _WKRP In Cincinnati, _died yesterday from Lewy body dementia.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Journalist Janet Malcolm died yesterday; she was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kenneth Kaunda has died.








						Kenneth Kaunda, Zambia's charismatic first president, is dead at 97 | CNN
					

Former Zambian President and independence leader Kenneth Kaunda has died at the age of 97.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alex Harvill has died.








						Daredevil dies while attempting world-record motorcycle jump
					

Alex Harvill was attempting a 351-foot jump.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Billy Fuccillo, Central New York's premiere car dealer, best known for saying HUUUUGE! in his commercials, has died.  He was 64.


----------



## Argyle King

Andrew Hackard, the "Munchkin Czar" of Steve Jackson Games had reportedly passed.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Argyle King said:


> Andrew Hackard, the "Munchkin Czar" of Steve Jackson Games had reportedly passed.



Here's Matt Forbeck writing on it:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Paragon has died.








						Actor John Paragon, Known for Role on Pee-wee 's Playhouse , Dies at 66
					

John Paragon, who played Jambi the Genie, died in April, though his cause of death is not clear at this time




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Champ, one of President Biden's dogs, died today.  He was 13.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joanne Linville, who played a Romulan on the original _Star Trek _and appeared in _The Twilight Zone, _died Sunday.  She was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Chef and restaurateur Mark Peel died Sunday of cancer.  He was 66.


----------



## billd91

Computer anti-virus entrepreneur, John McAffee, has died in prison.








						John McAfee: antivirus entrepreneur found dead in Spanish prison
					

McAfee’s extradition to the US on tax charges had been approved hours earlier




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Timothy Parker has died.








						Blackalicious Rapper Gift of Gab Dead at 50
					

"Alphabet Aerobics" rapper born Timothy Parker known for his clever wordplay and tongue-twisting rhymes




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Guitarist and blues singer Ellen McIlwaine died June of esophageal cancer.  She was 75.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Johnny Salinger has died.








						Former Skid Row Singer Johnny Solinger Dead at 55
					

Metal act's longest-serving vocalist revealed he was battling liver failure in May




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Langley has died.








						'Cops' creator Langley dies during off-road race in Mexico
					

John Langley, who was the creator of the long-running TV series “Cops,” has died during a road race in Mexico, a family spokeswoman said.  Langley died in Baja, Mexico, of an apparent heart attack Saturday during the Coast to Coast Ensenada-San Felipe 250 off-road race, family spokeswoman Pam...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stuart Damon, who played Alan Quartermaine on _General Hospital, _died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## billd91

There may be known unknowns and unknown unknowns, but one thing we do know - Donald Rumsfeld, Secretary of Defense for George W. Bush and one of the architects of the Iraq War, has died.


----------



## Ed_Laprade

GrayLinnorm said:


> Stuart Damon, who played Alan Quartermaine on _General Hospital, _died yesterday.  He was 84.



He was also one of the three leads on the Brit show The Champions. (A group saved by, and given extraordinary powers by, hidden Tibetan monks.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Donald Rumsfeld has died.








						Donald Rumsfeld dies at 88. The former defense secretary oversaw Iraq, Afghanistan wars
					

Donald Rumsfeld served under President George W. Bush and played a central role in post-9/11 wars against Saddam Hussein and Osama bin Laden.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Tonguez

Native Hawaiian Scholar and leader Haunani Kay Trask has died









						Native Hawaiian Educator And Activist Haunani-Kay Trask Dies
					

The Indigenous poet, author, scholar and teacher died in Honolulu at age 71.




					www.civilbeat.org


----------



## trappedslider

Richard Donner has passed away









						Richard Donner, Director of ‘Superman,’ ‘The Goonies’ and ‘Lethal Weapon,’ Dies at 91
					

Director-producer Richard Donner, best known for helming the “Lethal Weapon” film series, “The Goonies” and the original “Superman” film, died on Monday. He was 91. Donner’s produ…




					variety.com


----------



## Nikosandros

Raffaella Carrà has passed away at 78.

Raffaella Carrà: the Italian pop star who taught Europe the joy of sex


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Matiss Kivkenieks has died.








						Hockey world mourns shocking death of Blue Jackets goalie Matiss Kivlenieks
					

Matiss Kivlenieks, a 24-year-old goaltender for the Columbus Blue Jackets, died on Sunday night after a tragic fireworks accident in Michigan.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Suzzanne Douglas (_The Parent 'Hood, How Stella Got Her Groove Back_) died yesterday; she was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Robert Downey Sr. died today; he was 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chick Vennera has died.








						Chick Vennera Dies: ‘Thank God It’s Friday’, ‘The Golden Girls’ Actor Was 74
					

Chick Vennera, a prolific actor and voice actor perhaps most recognizable for his scene-stealing disco dance performance atop parked cars in the 1978 hit comedy Thank God It’s Friday, died from cancer yesterday at his home in Burbank. Vennera, who voiced characters for Animaniacs and Batman...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Caitlyn Loane has died.








						TikTok star Caitlyn Loane dead at 19
					

The farming community on TikTok was rocked this week by the sudden death of rising TikTok star Caitlyn Loane. A fourth-generation farmer and agricultural activist, Loane died by suicide earlier this week. The 19-year-old shared videos of her adventures on her family's northern Tasmanian farm...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Action star William Smith died July 5.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Holocaust survivor Esther Bejarano died yesterday.  She was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Travis Fulton has committed suicide.








						All-time MMA fights leader Travis Fulton dies in jail cell of apparent suicide
					

Fulton recently agreed to plead guilty to multiple child pornography charges, according to court records.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Paul "Mr. Wonderful" Orndorff died today.  He was 71.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charlie Robinson, who played Mac on _Night Court, _died from complications of cancer.  He was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Biz Markie died today of diabetes.  He was 57.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeff Labar has died.








						Cinderella Guitarist Jeff LaBar Dead at 58
					

Musician released debut solo album, One for the Road, in 2014




					www.google.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gary Corbett has died.








						Gary Corbett Dies: Touring Keyboardist With KISS & Cinderella Also Co-Wrote Cyndi Lauper’s ‘She Bop’
					

Gary Corbett, a keyboardist best known for his touring work with KISS and Cinderella who also co-wrote the Cyndi Lauper hit “She Bop,” has died after a battle with lung cancer. No age w…




					www.google.com


----------



## Richards

William F. Nolan, co-creator of _Logan's Run_, died on 15 July 2021 at age 93.

Link to article

Johnathan


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Greg Clark has died.








						Former San Francisco 49ers tight end Greg Clark dead at the age of 49
					

San Francisco selected Clark in the third round of the 1997 NFL Draft




					www.cbssports.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Greg Knapp has died.








						Jets assistant Greg Knapp dies after being hit by car while biking
					

The longtime NFL assistant suffered critical injuries in a biking accident last Saturday near Oakland, Calif.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## freyar

Steven Weinberg, 1979 Nobel Laureate in Physics, passed on July 23 at the age of 88. He was one of the most influential theoretical physicists of the last century; he won the Nobel for proposing the structure of the unified electroweak force, which predicted weak "neutral current" interactions as well as the the W, Z, and Higgs bosons (the Z is the force carrier of the neutral current interaction). Weinberg shared his Nobel with Sheldon Glashow (they were classmates in high school!) and Abdus Salam.

Weinberg also made numerous contributions to other areas of particle physics, quantum field theory, and cosmology. He wrote several classic textbooks on field theory and general relativity, which are known for their unique insight, as well as many popular level books. He was known for opposing nuclear proliferation and for supporting the construction of the (cancelled) Superconducting Super Collider in Texas.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rodney James Alcala has died.








						'Dating Game Killer' dies of natural causes, prison officials say | CNN
					

A convicted serial killer known as the "Dating Game Killer" died early Saturday morning at a hospital near Corcoran State Prison in central California, prison officials said.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Jackie Mason died today.  He was 93.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Moses has passed.








						Bob Moses, civil rights legend, dead at age 86 | CNN
					

Civil rights legend Bob Moses died at age 86, according to a statement from NAACP President Derrick Johnson.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dieter Brummer has died.








						Dieter Brummer, 'Home and Away' star, dead at 45 | CNN
					

Dieter Brummer, the Australian actor best known for his role as heartthrob Shane Parrish on TV soap "Home and Away," has died at the age of 45.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joey Jordison has died.








						Founding Slipknot member and acclaimed drummer Joey Jordison dead at age 46
					

A Rhythm magazine’s readers' poll once named the shock-rocker the best drummer of the previous 25 years.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mike Howe has died.








						Metal Church Singer Mike Howe Has Died at Age 55
					

RIP




					loudwire.com


----------



## Umbran

Dusty Hill, bassist for ZZ Top, has passed away.









						ZZ Top's Bassist Dusty Hill Dead at 72
					

The ZZ Top bass player has died.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Inventor Ron Ropeil died today.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carl Levin has died.








						Carl Levin, longtime Democratic US senator, dies | CNN Politics
					

Carl Levin, a former US senator from Michigan who advanced Democratic priorities throughout his 36-year tenure in Congress, has died, the Levin Center at Wayne State University Law School said late Thursday in a statement.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thea White has passed.








						Thea White Dies: Voice Of Muriel Bagge On ‘Courage The Cowardly Dog’ Was 81
					

Voice actress Thea White, known for voicing Muriel Bagge on Courage the Cowardly Dog, died “peacefully of complications from surgery” related to liver cancer on Friday morning in Clevel…




					deadline.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jay Pickett has died.








						Jay Pickett, longtime soap opera actor, dies at 60 | CNN
					

Jay Pickett, a veteran soap opera actor best known for his roles on "General Hospital," "Days of Our Lives" and "Port Charles," has died.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Saginaw Grant has died.








						Actor Saginaw Grant, Known For 'Lone Ranger' And 'Breaking Bad,' Dies At 85
					

Grant, who was hereditary chief of the Sac & Fox Nation of Oklahoma, played roles in dozens of movies and TV shows, including "The Lone Ranger," "The World's Fastest Indian" and "Breaking Bad."




					www.npr.org


----------



## J.Quondam

Today I learned that my cousin Paul past away last week. 

I never really knew him, since he was quite a bit older than I am and we lived far apart. But it was he who first introduced me to D&D one Thanksgiving holiday way back in 1983, when he was in college and and I was a goofy little 10 year old. He never knew how he impacted my life just by letting me flip though his Monster Manual. So, maybe it's a little silly, but... 

Thank you, Paul, and rest well!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Richard Trumka, president of AFL-CIO, died today of a heart attack.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler "Beautiful" Bobby Eaton, half of the Midnight Express, died yesterday.  He was 62.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Trevor Moore has died.








						Trevor Moore Dies: The Whitest Kids U Know Co-Founder Was 41
					

Trevor Moore, a comedian, actor, producer, and co-founder of the sketch-comedy group The Whitest Kids U Know, died Friday evening in an accident. He was 41. His death was confirmed by his manager, …




					deadline.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dennis “Dee Tee” Thomas has died.








						Kool & The Gang Co-Founder Dennis 'Dee Tee' Thomas Has Died At Age 70
					

Thomas, a founding member of the long-running band known for soul-funk hits like "Celebration," played a trio of instruments and served as the Gang's emcee.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Markie Post has died.








						Markie Post Dies: Actress Known For ‘Night Court’, ‘The Fall Guy’ & More Was 70
					

Markie Post, the actress known for turns in Night Court, The Fall Guy, Hearts Afire and more, died on Saturday, following a three year, ten month battle with cancer. She was 70. Post’s manager, Ellen Lubin Sanitsky, confirmed her passing to Deadline. Born on November 4, 1950 in Palo Alto...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

College football coach Bobby Bowden died today.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Longtime actress Jane Withers died yesterday.  She was 95.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bob Jenkins has passed.








						Longtime Indianapolis 500 broadcaster Bob Jenkins dies after battle with cancer
					

Bob Jenkins announced in February that he was battling brain cancer.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chucky Thompson has died.








						Prolific Hip Hop Producer Chucky Thompson Dies at 53: 'The World Has Lost a Titan'
					

Chucky Thompson produced hits for Mary J. Blige, Faith Evans and The Notorious B.I.G. during his career




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cameron Burrell has died.








						Former NCAA track champion, Carl Lewis' godson Cameron Burrell dies at 26
					

Both of Burrell's parents were Olympic gold-medal sprinters. His father Leroy was his track coach at Houston.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Walter Yetnikoff, an executive for CBS Records, died Sunday.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Esposito has died.








						Tony Esposito, Hall of Fame NHL goaltender, dead at 78
					

Hall of Fame hockey goaltender Tony Esposito died Tuesday at age 78 after a battle with pancreatic cancer, according to a statement from the Chicago Blackhawks.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Olivia Podmore has died.








						Former New Zealand Olympic cyclist Olivia Podmore dies aged 24
					

Former New Zealand Olympic cyclist Olivia Podmore has died, the New Zealand Olympic Committee (NZOC) confirmed in a statement.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pat Hitchcock, the only child of Alfred Hitchcock, died Monday.  She was 93.

Pat appeared in several of her father's films.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Una Stubbs, who played Mrs. Hudson on _Sherlock,_ died yesterday.  She was 84.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Nanci Griffith died today.  She was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film actress Victoria Paris died last Tuesday of cancer.  She was 60.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maki Kaji has died.








						Sudoku Creator Maki Kaji, Who Spread The Joy Of Puzzles, Has Died
					

Known as the "Godfather of Sudoku," Kaji created the puzzle to be easy for children and others who didn't want to think too hard.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sean Lock has died.








						'You can't write tears': 8 Out of 10 Cats comedian Sean Lock dies aged 58
					

Sean Lock was known for his dry wit and deadpan comedy as well as captaining a team on British comedy TV show 8 Out of 10 Cats.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Francis Mossman has died.








						Francis ‘Frankie’ Mossman, ‘Spartacus’ and ‘The Horizon’ Actor, Dies at 33
					

Francis “Frankie” Mossman, a New Zealand actor best known for his roles on television shows like “Spartacus” and “The Horizon,” died on Aug. 14 in Sydney, Australia. He was 33. Mossman’s death was confirmed in a GoFundMe post put together by his brothers, Laurence and Jeremy Mossman, to raise...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Zardnaar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Sean Lock has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'You can't write tears': 8 Out of 10 Cats comedian Sean Lock dies aged 58
> 
> 
> Sean Lock was known for his dry wit and deadpan comedy as well as captaining a team on British comedy TV show 8 Out of 10 Cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc.net.au





 Nooooooooooooooooo. 

 We like 8 Out of 10 Cats and 8 Out of Ten Cats Does Countdown. News broke earlier in the day here.


----------



## billd91

COVID-19 has claimed Sonny Chiba.








						R.I.P. Sonny Chiba, martial arts legend and actor
					

Sonny Chiba starred in the brutal martial arts movie The Street Fighter and appeared in Quentin Tarantino's Kill Bill




					www.avclub.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chuck Close has died.








						Chuck Close, Creator Of Gigantic Portraits, Has Died At 81
					

Chuck Close, who was known for his giant photorealist portraits of friends and colleagues in the art world, has died at the age of 81. Late in life, Close faced accusations of sexual harassment.




					www.npr.org


----------



## billd91

Country Music Hall of Famer, Tom T. Hall has died at 85.








						Country Music Hall of Fame artist Tom T. Hall dies at age 85 | CNN
					

Country music singer-songwriter Tom T. Hall died Friday at his home in Franklin, Tennessee, at the age of 85, according to his son.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Don Everly of the Everly Brothers died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Rod Gilbert has died.








						Hall of Fame hockey player Rod Gilbert, also known as 'Mr. Ranger,' has died | CNN
					

Hall of Fame hockey player Rod Gilbert, fondly known as "Mr. Ranger," died on Sunday. He was 80 years old.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Ralif Redhammer

Marilyn Eastman, of _Night of the Living Dead_ fame, has died:









						[R.I.P.] ‘Night of the Living Dead’ Actress Marilyn Eastman Has Passed Away
					

Sad news today, as we’ve learned that another member of George A. Romero’s Night of the Living Dead family has passed away. The George A. Romero Foundation has this morning confirmed reports that Marilyn Eastman, who played Helen Cooper in the original 1968 classic, has passed away at the age of...




					bloody-disgusting.com
				




My wife works at a salon, and Marilyn Eastman used to regularly come in. She still loved horror, and would discuss all the latest gruesome movies.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jimmy Hayes has died.

Former NHL forward Jimmy Hayes dies suddenly at age 31


----------



## billd91

James Leowen, author of Lies My Teacher Told Me (a book well worth reading), died on Thursday.








						James Loewen, Author Of 'Lies My Teacher Told Me,' Dies At 79
					

The sociologist and anti-racist activist died on Thursday. His work focused on dispelling myths about racial progress in American history and using education as a tool to further racial justice.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Igor Vovkovinskiy has died.​








						Igor Vovkovinskiy, tallest man in US, dies in Minnesota
					

America's tallest man dies.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brian Travers has died.








						UB40 Founding Member Brian Travers Dies at 62
					

Brian Travers, a saxophonist, arranger and lyricist for the group UB40 and one of its founding members, died Sunday at age 62 at his home near Birmingham in England. The cause of death was cancer; Travers was reported to have undergone three surgeries for brain tumors since they were discovered...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lisa Lee has died.








						Lisa Lee, Academy of Country Music Exec and Broadcaster, Dies at 52
					

Lisa Lee, a leading figure in the country music industry who rose up through the ranks of broadcasting and most recently served as senior VP of creative and content for the Academy of Country Music, died Saturday at 52. The cause of death was brain cancer. The country stars paying tribute to Lee...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Charlie Watts, drummer for the Rolling Stones, has died.








						The Rolling Stones drummer Charlie Watts has died
					

Tributes have been paid to Charlie Watts, the Rolling Stones’ drummer, who has died at the age of 80.




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## R_J_K75

They should definitely scrap the tour and call it a day no that Watts has died.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Not sure why I got dropped from notifications of this thread as I'm still watching it. Strange.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Serge Onik has died.








						So You Think You Can Dance alum Serge Onik dies at 33
					

The dancer also appeared on Dancing With the Stars, Marvel's Agent Carter, Bones, and Jane the Virgin, and in this summer's In the Heights.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soap opera star Michael Nader died Monday of cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eddie Paskey has died.








						Star Trek's Lt. Leslie, Eddie Paskey, has passed away at 81 — Daily Star Trek News
					

AUGUST 23, 2021 - You will know him when you see him, because you’ve seen him in 58 of the 79 episodes of  Star Trek: The Original Series . Sadly, Eddie Paskey, most often known as Lieutenant Leslie, passed away on August 17th, just three days shy of age 82.   Star Trek  author and




					www.dailystartreknews.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Matthew Mindler has died.








						'Our Idiot Brother' star Matthew Mindler dies at 19 after being reported missing
					

Our Idiot Brother actor Matthew Mindler has died at 19, multiple outlets are reporting.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ed Asner, who played Lou Grant on _The Mary Tyler Moore Show _and later the spin-off of the same name,  died today.  He was 91.

Asner also starred in _Up.  _I think that Betty White is now the only main cast member of _The Mary Tyler Moore Show_ who's still alive?


----------



## Eyes of Nine

GrayLinnorm said:


> Ed Asner, who played Lou Grant on _The Mary Tyler Moore Show _and later the spin-off of the same name,  died today.  He was 91.
> 
> Asner also starred in _Up.  _I think that Betty White is now the only main cast member of _The Mary Tyler Moore Show_ who's still alive?



According to IMDB, John Amos was in 13 episodes, and is still alive. But the "main" characters who were in 30+ episodes, seems like Ms. White is the last :sad:


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lee Perry has died.








						Lee ‘Scratch’ Perry, visionary master of reggae, dies aged 85
					

Producer and performer who worked with Bob Marley and pioneered both dub and roots reggae styles dies in hospital in Jamaica




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## billd91

Iron Butterfly drummer, Ron Bushy, has died.








						Iron Butterfly Drummer Ron Bushy Dead at 79: 'He Was a Real Fighter'
					

"Ron Bushy our beloved legendary drummer of Iron Butterfly has passed away peacefully, with his wife Nancy by his side," the band confirmed on Sunday




					people.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daffney Unger has died.








						Former WCW Wrestler Daffney Unger Dead at 46 After Concerning Instagram Live Video
					

Daffney Unger — a "born performer," according to friends — famously wrestled in WCW and TNA




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Siddarth Shukla has died.








						Sidharth Shukla death: Fans and entertainment industry figures pay tribute after actor dies aged 40
					

Forty-year-old actor died of a heart attack




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Former Patriots receiver David Patten dies at 47 in motorcycle crash.









						Former Patriots receiver David Patten dies in motorcycle crash at 47
					

David Patten won three Super Bowls with the Patriots.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Willard Scott, the weatherman for _Today_, and the original Ronald McDonald, died today.  He was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sarah Harding has died.








						Girls Aloud singer Sarah Harding dies at 39 from breast cancer
					

The British pop star shared her diagnosis last year.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Fuquan Johnson has overdosed.








						Kate Quigley, Victim Of Venice, Calif. Drug OD That Claimed Comedian Fuquan Johnson, Speaks Out For First Time
					

UPDATE, SUNDAY, SEPT. 12: Comedian Kate Quigley has spoken for the first time following her recovery from ingesting fentanyl-laced cocaine that claimed three friends. “Hi guys. Upon being released from the hospital, I’ve finally had the time & clarity to put my feelings on paper. Mean this from...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Fuquan Johnson has overdosed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Quigley, Victim Of Venice, Calif. Drug OD That Claimed Comedian Fuquan Johnson, Speaks Out For First Time
> 
> 
> UPDATE, SUNDAY, SEPT. 12: Comedian Kate Quigley has spoken for the first time following her recovery from ingesting fentanyl-laced cocaine that claimed three friends. “Hi guys. Upon being released from the hospital, I’ve finally had the time & clarity to put my feelings on paper. Mean this from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



If they didn’t know there was fentanyl in the coke, this is murder.


----------



## Ryujin

billd91 said:


> If they didn’t know there was fentanyl in the coke, this is murder.



Unfortunately that is one of the ways that dealers have been giving their product a little extra "kick", these days. It's so common that police have been carrying NARCAN and using it on people who smoke weed they bought on the streets. Previously it was PCP that they used.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

billd91 said:


> If they didn’t know there was fentanyl in the coke, this is murder.



Street drugs are so routinely cut with other substances that there’s no realistic way you could get a murder conviction for adulterated stuff unless it was cut with an ACTUAL poison.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

French actor Jean-Paul Belmondo died today.  He was 88.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Actor Michael Kenneth Williams of _The Wire_ and _Lovecraft Country _found dead of as yet unrevealed causes. He was 54



			Michael K. Williams, Star of ‘The Wire’ and ‘Boardwalk Empire,’ Found Dead at 54


----------



## Zardnaar

Eyes of Nine said:


> Actor Michael Kenneth Williams of _The Wire_ and _Lovecraft Country _found dead of as yet unrevealed causes. He was 54
> 
> 
> 
> Michael K. Williams, Star of ‘The Wire’ and ‘Boardwalk Empire,’ Found Dead at 54




 o7 RIP "Omar".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Constantine has died.








						Michael Constantine, who played the dad in 'My Big Fat Greek Wedding,' has died at 94 | CNN
					

Actor Michael Constantine, best-known for playing the proud father in the hit movie "My Big Fat Greek Wedding," died last week, his agent told CNN. He was 94 years old.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian and actor (_Police Academy_) actor Art Metrano died yesterday.  He was 84.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Sam Cunningham, USC all-star and record-holding rusher for the New England Patriots, dead at 71. Cause of death not yet released.








						Santa Barbara Football Legend Sam Cunningham Dies at 71 - The Santa Barbara Independent
					

Sam “Bam” Cunningham was a Santa Barbara High School, USC, and New England Patriots star.




					www.independent.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sunil Perera has died.








						Sunil Perera, Outspoken Star of Sri Lankan Baila Music, Is Dead at 68
					

The frontman of his family’s popular band combined the country’s unique, Latin-influenced sound with politically biting lyrics.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bird Of Play

I just wanted to say that the quote by Colette is quite nice. I'd like to find the original in French. I'd also like to know about this woman.... Google, help me!


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Norm Macdonald, best known for doing Weekend Update for_ Saturday Night Live,_ died today of cancer.  He was 61.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

GrayLinnorm said:


> Comedian Norm Macdonald, best known for doing Weekend Update for_ Saturday Night Live,_ died today of cancer.  He was 61.




I am always reminded of this-

_Norm Macdonald speaks often about a kind of Platonic form of a joke whose punch line is identical to its setup. He feels he came close in 1995 on “Weekend Update”: “Julia Roberts told reporters this week that her marriage to Lyle Lovett has been over for some time,” he said, as a picture of the country singer’s asymmetrical face appeared behind him. “The key moment, she said, came when she realized that she was Julia Roberts, and that she was married to Lyle Lovett.”_

I didn't expect this. He was a comedian's comedian.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg

One more-

As Turd Ferguson.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Parys Haralson has died.








						Former 49ers, Saints DE Parys Haralson dead at 37 years old
					

Haralson played nine season in the NFL with the Saints and 49ers.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Reuben Klamer, who created The Game of Life, died yesterday.  He was 99.


----------



## Rabulias

GrayLinnorm said:


> Reuben Klamer, who created The Game of Life, died yesterday.  He was 99.



No disrespect intended, but when I saw he made it to 99, I thought "Of course he did. He wrote the rules of life, so he's going to stay in the game a long time."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sir Clive Sinclair has died.









						Sir Clive Sinclair: Tireless inventor ahead of his time
					

The prolific innovator invented the pocket calculator and the ill-fated Sinclair C5 electric car.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Movie musical star Jane Powell died yesterday.  She was 92.


----------



## Aeson

Rabulias said:


> No disrespect intended, but when I saw he made it to 99, I thought "Of course he did. He wrote the rules of life, so he's going to stay in the game a long time."



It's only disrespectful if you accused him of cheating in the game of Life.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Holliday has died.








						George Holliday, man who filmed Rodney King video that forever changed L.A., dies
					

George Holliday's video of the 1991 Rodney King beating changed L.A. and opened the door for citizen journalists.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

AJ Johnson has died.








						Anthony Johnson, 'Friday' actor and comedian, has died | CNN
					

Anthony "AJ" Johnson, an actor and comedian best known for his performance as Ezal in "Friday," has died, his representative LyNea Bell told CNN Monday. He was 55.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Willie Garson has died.








						Willie Garson, ‘Sex and the City’ and ‘White Collar’ Actor, Dies at 57
					

Willie Garson, an actor best known for playing Stanford Blatch on “Sex and the City” and Mozzie on “White Collar,” has died. He was 57. A family member of Garson’s con…




					variety.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Sarah Dash of Labelle died Monday.  She was 76.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Filmmaker Melvin Van Peebles died Tuesday.  He was 89.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Basil Hoffman, a character actor who appeared in _Hill Street Blues, Santa Barbara, _and _Square Pegs, _died September 17.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Palmer, star of the musical and movie _Li'l Abner,_ died Tuesday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Al Harrington has died.








						Al Harrington, actor on 'Hawaii 5-0' Dies at 85 after suffering stroke
					

"Hawaii Five-0" actor Al Harrington has died, PEOPLE confirms. He was 85. The Samoan-American actor died on Tuesday afternoon after suffering a stroke last week, his family confirmed to The Honolulu Star-Advertiser.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mel Thompson has passed.








						YouTuber and Makeup Artist Mel Thompson Dead at 35: 'We Lost a Beautiful Person'
					

On Monday, Mel Thompson's husband announced on her Instagram that she died over the weekend, but did not reveal her cause of death




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tommy Kirk, star of several Disney films (_Old Yeller, The Shaggy Dog_), died yesterday.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Soap opera actor Michael Tylo died yesterday; he was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Frayne, better known as Commander Cody (of Commander Cody and his Lost Planet Airmen) died Sunday.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan Kalter, David Letterman's announcer, died today.  He was 78.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Controversial Swedish artist Lars Vilks dies in car accident along with 2 police bodyguards.
Article on BBC: Lars Vilks: Muhammad cartoonist killed in traffic collision


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cynthia Harris, who played Paul Reiser's mother in _Mad About You_ and starred in the miniseries Edward and Mrs. Simpson, died Sunday.  She was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Granville Adams (_Oz, Homicide: Life on the Street, Empire_) died Sunday of cancer.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Deon Estus, who had a top 10 hit with "Heaven Help Me", died yesterday.  He was 65.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Brian Goldner, the chairman and chief executive of Hasbro died today.  He was 58.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ruthie Thompson, a longtime animator for Disney and one of the woman pioneers of animation, died Sunday.  She was 111.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Emani Johnson, a.k.a. Emani 22, has died.








						Emani 22, R&B Singer of ‘Feelings’ and ‘Close,’ Dies at 22
					

"The way we worked together was effortless," said her producer, J Maine




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## MGibster

Gary Paulsen, author of Hatchet, dies at 82. I read _Hatchet _on my own in 7th grade back in...well, never mind how long ago that was.  Okay, it was 1988 and the book had been released just two years earlier.  It's about a boy who crashes in the woods in a small airplane and is forced to survive on his own.  A hatchet may or may not have been crucial to his survival.  There was a movie adaptation in 1990 I never heard of and I just learned there are four other books in what became a series.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

MGibster said:


> Gary Paulsen, author of Hatchet, dies at 82. I read _Hatchet _on my own in 7th grade back in...well, never mind how long ago that was.  Okay, it was 1988 and the book had been released just two years earlier.  It's about a boy who crashes in the woods in a small airplane and is forced to survive on his own.  A hatchet may or may not have been crucial to his survival.  There was a movie adaptation in 1990 I never heard of and I just learned there are four other books in what became a series.



I was already 20 when Hatchet came out, so it was too "young" for me, and as such never read it. But _my_ sons both read it, and I think both enjoyed it. RIP Gary Paulsen


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Betty Lynn, who played Thelma Lou on _The Andy Griffith Show,_ died yesterday.  She was 95.


----------



## trappedslider

Colin Powell, military leader and first Black US secretary of state, dies after complications from Covid-19
					

Colin Powell, the first Black US secretary of state whose leadership in several Republican administrations helped shape American foreign policy in the last years of the 20th century and the early years of the 21st, has died from complications from Covid-19, his family said on Facebook. He was 84.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Ryujin

trappedslider said:


> Colin Powell, military leader and first Black US secretary of state, dies after complications from Covid-19
> 
> 
> Colin Powell, the first Black US secretary of state whose leadership in several Republican administrations helped shape American foreign policy in the last years of the 20th century and the early years of the 21st, has died from complications from Covid-19, his family said on Facebook. He was 84.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



A truly sad end to a man who could well have been the first Black Republican President, had his reputation not been used and squandered by others.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Megan Rice has died.








						Megan Rice, peace activist nun imprisoned for nuclear site break-in, dies at 91
					

Megan Rice spent two years in federal prison while in her 80s after breaking into a government security complex to protest nuclear weapons.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Morey has died.








						Tom Morey, inventor of the Boogie Board, dies at 86
					

Morey, a well-known surfer in Southern California in the '50s and '60s, invented the Boogie Board in 1971 in Hawaii. Morey's invention remains a popular choice for those wanting to ride some waves.




					www.npr.org


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Songwriter Leslie Bricusse ("The Candy Man", "Talk to the Animals", "Goldfinger" among others) died today.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Voice actor Jack Angel died today.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Robin McNamara, best known for the song "Lay a Little Lovin' On Me", has died.  He was 74.

McNamara was also one of the original cast members of _Hair._


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Scolari (_Newhart, Bosom Buddies_) died today of cancer.  He was 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jay Black, lead singer of Jay and the Americans, died last Friday of pneumonia.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

George Butler, director of _Pumping Iron,_ died last Friday.  He was 78.


----------



## Richards

James Michael Tyler (Gunther from _Friends_) died today of prostate cancer at age 59.

Johnathan


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Joanna Cameron, who played Isis, died last Friday of a stroke.  She was 70.


----------



## Hades#2

I watched the Shazam/Isis hour in the 70's. I remember her doing guest star appearances on different shows in the 70's and early 80's.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carl Madden has died.








						Longtime NFL official Carl Madsen dies on way home from Chiefs-Titans
					

Madsen had worked for the NFL for more than 20 years.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Mort Sahl died today.  He was 94.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Camille Saviola, who appeared on _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_ and _Entourage,_ died today.  She was 71.


----------



## Marc_C

GrayLinnorm said:


> Comedian Mort Sahl died today.  He was 94.



I learned this week he was from my home town and is considered by historians as the father of stand up comedy.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Miguel Mena has been killed.








						Former Kentucky Derby jockey Miguel Mena dies after being hit by car on Louisville interstate
					

Miguel Mena competed in two Kentucky Derbys, most recently in 2020. He was 34.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pat Martino has died.








						Pat Martino, Philly jazz guitar great, has died
					

Mr. Martino, who lived in the South Philly house he grew up in, performed for more than six decades.




					www.inquirer.com


----------



## Rabulias

Ronnie Wilson, co-founder of The Gap Band, has died.








						Ronnie Wilson, founding member of The Gap Band, dead at 73 | CNN
					

Ronnie Wilson, founding member of R&B group The Gap Band, has died at the age of 73.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Emmett Chapman has died.








						Emmett Chapman, pioneering musician and inventor of the Chapman Stick, dies aged 85
					

Chapman’s company, Stick Enterprises, says the innovative musician died at home following his cancer diagnosis




					www.guitarworld.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Baker, a writer for _Doctor Who_ who introduced K-9, died today.  He was 82.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

William Lucking, who played Piney Winston on _Sons of Anarchy,_ died October 18.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Astro of UB40 died yesterday.  He was 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Engracia Figueroa has died.








						Disability Activist Engracia Figueroa Dies After United Airlines Destroys Her Custom Wheelchair
					

Disability activist Engracia Figueroa was shocked to discover that United Airlines had completely destroyed her $30,000 custom wheelchair while going through cargo, leaving her no choice but to use a traditional wheelchair while onboard the 5-hour long ride.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Dean Stockwell has passed away.








						Dean Stockwell, Quantum Leap and Blue Velvet actor, dies aged 85
					

Versatile actor had worked in Hollywood since childhood, and was Oscar nominated for his role in 1988 comedy Married to the Mob




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former senator Max Cleland, who lost three limbs in Vietnam, died today.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Former president of South Africa F. W. de Klerk, who freed Nelson Mandela, died today.  He was 85.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Graeme Edge of the Moody Blues died today.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gavan O'Herlihy, who played Chuck Cunningham on _Happy Days, _died September 15.  He was 70.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Petra Mayer has died. She was 46


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Heath Freeman, best known for playing Howard Epps on _Bones, _died Sunday.  He was 41.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Young Dolph was shot today.  He was 36.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Philip Margo, a member of the Tokens who sang on their hit "The Lion Sleeps Tonight", died last Saturday after suffering a stroke.  He was 79.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dave Frishberg, who wrote "I'm Just a Bill", died yesterday.  He was 88.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Buck, co-founder of Subway, died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor Art LaFleur died Wednesday of Parkinson's disease.  He was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Voice actor Will Ryan died yesterday from cancer.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Peter Aykroyd, Dan's brother, has died.  He was 66.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Billy Hinsche of Dino, Desi, and Billy, died yesterday of giant cell carcinoma.  He was 70.

Desi Arnez Jr. is now the only surviving member of the trio.


----------



## Aeson

GrayLinnorm said:


> Former senator Max Cleland, who lost three limbs in Vietnam, died today.  He was 79.



I'm in Georgia and I wasn't aware of this until just now. In the 80s and 90s he was very prominent. I'm disappointed I hadn't heard sooner.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lou Cutell, who played the Amazing Larry in _Pee-Wee's Big Adventure,_ died Sunday.  He was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mary Collinson, one of _Playboy's_ first twin Playmates has died at the age of 69.

The Collinson twins starred in the cult film _Twins of Evil._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marco Grillc has died.








						Snowboarder Marko Grilc dies in accident, according to sponsors | CNN
					

Snowboarder Marko Grilc has died following an accident in the Austrian ski resort of Sölden, two of his sponsors have confirmed.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Stephen Sondheim dead at 91. 








						N.Y. DAILY NEWS: Stephen Sondheim, peerless Broadway songsmith behind ‘West Side Story’ and ‘Sweeney Todd,’ dead at 91 - News & Guts Media
					

Sondheim was known for Broadway hits like West Side Story, Sweeney Todd and Into The Woods. Breaking News: Stephen Sondheim is dead at 91. One of Broadway’s most revered songwriters, he set the standard for the American musical. https://t.co/U6f5QeP5H9 — The New York Times (@nytimes) November...




					www.newsandguts.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Joanne Shenandoah died Monday.  She was 64.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Curley Culp has passed.








						Chiefs, Oilers tackle and NFL Hall of Famer Curley Culp dead at 75
					

Curley Culp is regarded as one of the best nose tackles in NFL history.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Virgil Abloh has died.








						Virgil Abloh, artistic director for Louis Vuitton and Off-White founder, dies of cancer at 41
					

Virgil Abloh, the acclaimed menswear designer for Louis Vuitton and founder and CEO of Off-White, died Sunday of cancer, according to a post from his verified Instagram account. He was 41.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Lee Elder, the first black golfer to compete in the Masters, died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Arlene Dahl died today.  She was 96.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Australian actor David Gulpili (_Crocodile Dundee, Walkabout_) died today of cancer.  He was 68.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eddie Mekka, who played Carmine on _Laverne & Shirley, _died November 27.  He was 69.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Edward Shames, the last surviving member of the "Band of Brothers", died yesterday.  He was 99.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Claude Humphrey has died.








						Hall of Fame defensive end Claude Humphrey dies at 77
					

Claude Humphrey played 13 seasons in the league for the Falcons and Eagles, and was inducted into the Hall of Fame in 2014.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Bob Dole, giant of the Senate and 1996 Republican presidential nominee, dies
					

Former Republican Senator and presidential candidate Bob Dole died Sunday morning, according to a statement released by his family.




					www.cnn.com
				




Bob Dole, former senator and presidential candidate, has died at 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Producer Martha De Laurentiis, wife of Dino De Laurentiis, died yesterday of cancer.  She was 67.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Stonewall Jackson, a descendant of the Civil War general of the same name, died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Eltab

billd91 said:


> Bob Dole, giant of the Senate and 1996 Republican presidential nominee, dies
> 
> 
> Former Republican Senator and presidential candidate Bob Dole died Sunday morning, according to a statement released by his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Dole, former senator and presidential candidate, has died at 98.



Sen. Dole was one person described in Tom Brokow's book _The Greatest Generation_.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Filmmaker Lina Wertmuller died today.  She was 93.


----------



## trappedslider

NES and SNES creator Masayuki Uemura dies at 78
					

Uemura held a position at Ritsumeikan University until his death




					www.polygon.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Demaryus Thomas has died.









						Former Denver Broncos star Demaryius Thomas dies at 33
					

Demaryius Thomas, who helped lead the Broncos to a Super Bowl win in 2015, officially retired earlier this year.




					sports.yahoo.com


----------



## billd91

Mike Nesmith, Monkee, has passed away.








						Michael Nesmith, Monkees Singer-Songwriter, Dead at 78
					

“With infinite love we announce that Michael Nesmith has passed away this morning in his home, surrounded by family, peacefully and of natural causes,” his family said in a statement




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Al Unser, 4 time Indy 500 winner, died yesterday.  He was 82.


----------



## John R Davis

Chris Achilleos, artist for a lot of early GW stuff has passed 








						Chris Achilléos - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




His purple MERP cover was excellent


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cara Williams, who was nominated for an Oscar for _The Defiant Ones, _died Thursday.  She was 96.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John R Davis said:


> Chris Achilleos, artist for a lot of early GW stuff has passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Achilléos - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His purple MERP cover was excellent



I didn’t know he did gaming stuff.  I have a book of his art, and the pieces of it I know from elsewhere were all book covers and the like.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tennis champion Manuel Santana died today.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Larry Sellers, best known for playing Cloud Dancing in _Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman, _died this week.  He was 72.


----------



## Ulfgeir

Anne Rice has died. 








						Author Anne Rice dies aged 80
					

RIP.




					metro.co.uk


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Grammy winning Mexican singer Vicente Fernandez died today.  He was 81.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I didn’t know he did gaming stuff.  I have a book of his art, and the pieces of it I know from elsewhere were all book covers and the like.



Here's a good article









						In Memoriam: Artist Chris Achilléos
					

We’re very sorry to report the passing of a truly legendary Doctor Who and Heavy Metal artist




					downthetubes.net


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Keiko Nobumoto, prolific anime writer behind Cowboy Bebop, Wolf's Rain and Macross Plus, dies at 57. In a world of mainly male writers, she really stood out.









						Keiko Nobumoto, Prolific Anime Writer Behind Cowboy Bebop and Macross Plus, Dies at 57 - IGN
					

Keiko Nobumoto, the writer behind such anime as Cowboy Bebop, Macross Plus, Wolf's Rain, and Tokyo Godfathers, has passed away at the age of 57.




					www.ign.com


----------



## Cadence

Leland Wilkinson - giant in the fields of scientific visualization and statistical graphics, and author of "The Grammar of Graphics" passed away on Friday.  









						Leland Wilkinson - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GrayLinnorm

R&B singer Joe Simon died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## Cadence

bell hooks (Gloria Jean Watkins)  - activist, poet, educator and author of “Ain’t I a Woman”.









						Acclaimed author and activist bell hooks dies at 69
					

Her work includes some 40 books, many of which focused on topics of feminism and race.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Rune

Cadence said:


> bell hooks (Gloria Jean Watkins)  - activist, poet, educator and author of “Ain’t I a Woman”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acclaimed author and activist bell hooks dies at 69
> 
> 
> Her work includes some 40 books, many of which focused on topics of feminism and race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com



She was the Distinguished Professor in Residence in Appalachian Studies at my a_lma mater_, Berea College, though that was after I graduated. She gave some guest lectures before that, though. Not surprisingly, she was a potent speaker.


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion

Ken Kragen passed away on Tuesday:









						Ken Kragen Dies: Producer, Manager, Organizer Of “We Are The World” & “Hands Across America” Was 85
					

Ken Kragen, producer of Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour, among others, organizer of humanitarian projects including “We Are The World” and “Hands Across America, and personal manager to the likes of Kenny Rogers, Lionel Richie and many others, died Tuesday of natural causes at his home in...




					www.yahoo.com
				





Also, here is a long list of celebrity deaths in 2021, just in case some of them were missed here:









						Celebrity deaths in 2021: DMX, Cloris Leachman, Norm Macdonald and more
					

A look back at the many famous people who died this year, from DMX and Cicely Tyson to Tawny Kitaen and Norm Macdonald.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Hub of the Roots died Thursday of myeloma.  He was 62.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wanda Young of the Marvelettes died; she was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Sally Ann Howes (_Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_) died Sunday; she was 91.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jack Hedley (_Lawrence of Arabia, For Your Eyes Only_) died December 11; he was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Corporal Kirschner died yesterday.  He was 64.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Writer Joan Didion died today; she was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

T. Mark Taylor, artist and toy designer for the Masters of the Universe and Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles franchises, died Thursday.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Desmond Tutu has died.









						Desmond Tutu, South Africa's 'moral compass', dies at 90
					

Archbishop Desmond Tutu, a Nobel Peace Prize laureate and veteran of South Africa's struggle against apartheid who was revered as his nation's conscience by both Black and white, died on Sunday aged 90.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wayne Thiebaud has died.








						Wayne Thiebaud, celebrated American painter, dies age 101
					

Known for his vibrant depictions of ordinary life -- from pastries and pies to delicatessen counters and diners -- the artist breathed color into the everyday symbols of post-war America.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jean-Marc Vallée has died.








						'Dallas Buyers Club' director Jean-Marc Vallée dies | CNN
					

Acclaimed film director Jean-Marc Vallée -- who helmed the 2013 drama "Dallas Buyers Club" -- died Sunday near Quebec City, Canada, his production company's publicist told CNN. He was 58 years old.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pulitzer Prize winning biologist Edward O. Wilson died yesterday.  He was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sarah Weddington has died.








						Roe v Wade US abortion rights lawyer Sarah Weddington dies
					

Sarah Weddington won the landmark 1973 US Supreme Court case that legalised abortions in the US.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## TheAlkaizer

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Jean-Marc Vallée has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Dallas Buyers Club' director Jean-Marc Vallée dies | CNN
> 
> 
> Acclaimed film director Jean-Marc Vallée -- who helmed the 2013 drama "Dallas Buyers Club" -- died Sunday near Quebec City, Canada, his production company's publicist told CNN. He was 58 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



It's hard to explain why, but as a french Canadian, this hit really hard. We were all proud to see a french canadian in Hollywood, and I've received several calls from friends and family saying how horrible it is. Along with Denis Villeneuve, they both became symbols of french Canadian cinema abroad.


----------



## Ryujin

TheAlkaizer said:


> It's hard to explain why, but as a french Canadian, this hit really hard. We were all proud to see a french canadian in Hollywood, and I've received several calls from friends and family saying how horrible it is. Along with Denis Villeneuve, they both became symbols of french Canadian cinema abroad.



A lot of people don't understand just how vibrant the French Canadian movie/TV scene is, because so much of it never makes it out of Quebec. People like these carry the torch.


----------



## Tonguez

Keri Hulme, famed novelist and Aotearoa's first Booker Prize winner has died
					

New Zealand has lost one of its greatest authors




					www.teaomaori.news
				




She won the Man Booker prize in 1985 for her novel The Bone People


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Madden has died.








						NFL great, broadcast icon John Madden dies at 85
					

Hall of Fame coach-turned-broadcaster John Madden, whose exuberant calls combined with simple explanations provided a weekly soundtrack to NFL games for three decades, died Tuesday morning. He was 85.




					www.google.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Harry Reid has died.





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hugo Maradona has died.









						Diego Maradona’s brother, Hugo, dies in Naples aged 52
					

Younger brother of Argentine football legend died after suffering heart attack, says Napoli football club




					www.google.com


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Tiffini Hale, a member of _The All New Mickey Mouse Club_ and the Party, died on Christmas.  She was 46.


----------



## trappedslider

Beloved TV Funny Lady Betty White, Star of The Golden Girls, Dead at 99
					

Legendary actress, producer, animal-rights activist and all-around sweetheart Betty White died Friday at the age of 99. “Even though Betty was about to be 100, I thought she would live forever,” said Jeff Witjas, White’s agent and friend, in a statement to People on Friday. “I will miss her...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Andrew Vacchs, tireless child abuse advocate, has died age 79.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Many thanks to everyone has contributed to this thread....my humble thanks & appreciation on doing this solemn task.

Be Bless.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One more for 2021, Sam Jones.









						Hall of Famer, 10-time Celtics champion Sam Jones dies at 88
					

Sam Jones was known as "The Shooter" and "Mr. Clutch" in winning 10 titles in a 12-year career.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> John Madden has died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL great, broadcast icon John Madden dies at 85
> 
> 
> Hall of Fame coach-turned-broadcaster John Madden, whose exuberant calls combined with simple explanations provided a weekly soundtrack to NFL games for three decades, died Tuesday morning. He was 85.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



I'm experiencing the Mandela effect, because I swear John Madden died years ago.


----------



## R_J_K75

Aeson said:


> I'm experiencing the Mandela effect, because I swear John Madden died years ago.



He fell prey to the "Madden Curse".


----------



## Aeson

R_J_K75 said:


> He fell prey to the "Madden Curse".



That just makes you have a bad season, it doesn't kill you. lol


----------



## R_J_K75

Aeson said:


> That just makes you have a bad season, it doesn't kill you. lol



If you have a curse named after you only seems fitting to be the first to succumb to it. Now IDK if this is true but I heard it was the 30th anniversary of the game and he was to be on the cover.


----------



## Eyes of Nine

Sure, there are any myriad number of ways to find the new 2022 thread. Or you can just go here:








						IN REMEMBRANCE--2022 AD
					

Time is not what you think. Dying? Not the end of everything. We think it is. But what happens on earth is only the beginning.   -Mitch Albom




					www.enworld.org


----------

